# International shipping?



## Mollie (19/9/19)

Hi all

I was talking to some people on FB yesterday about concentrates thats not available in locally
Is there anybody here that is ordering concentrates from another country?

Want to know if it's worth the effort cause the company i emailed yesterday said they dont ship to South Africa but some customers work with a 3rd courier company

Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500 (19/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was talking to some people on FB yesterday about concentrates thats not available in locally
> Is there anybody here that is ordering concentrates from another country?
> ...


Where do you want to buy from?


----------



## Mollie (19/9/19)

GSM500 said:


> Where do you want to buy from?


One stop diy shop

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500 (19/9/19)

The vaper said:


> One stop diy shop
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I would put a request in with BLCK Flavour first. If you don't come right, consider using a MyUS box and shipping from their. You might have some issues with shipping because of the nature of the concentrates depending on their flash points etc. You may need to submit the MSDS to MyUS, once obtained from the supplier.

Unfortunately the whole process might be a bit of a pain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (19/9/19)

GSM500 said:


> I would put a request in with BLCK Flavour first. If you don't come right, consider using a MyUS box and shipping from their. You might have some issues with shipping because of the nature of the concentrates depending on their flash points etc. You may need to submit the MSDS to MyUS, once obtained from the supplier.
> 
> Unfortunately the whole process might be a bit of a pain


Thanks but its gonna take lonnng and think its gonna expensive 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/19)

You can explore the aramex global option too.


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)

... Remember , IMPORT TAX


----------



## Mollie (19/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ... Remember , IMPORT TAX


Its gonna be too expensive just have work what we can get locally


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

